# deer contest



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I did it 2 years ago but idk if I will do it this year, I could do it well but idk if I want to deal w/ all of it, but I might do it this year idk, we still got a month before we even need to have sign-ups and rules.

and this year if I do it or whoever I think when we score bucks for points, we get the 50 points for killing it, and then add on whatever it's rack will score instead of it being 50 points but if it's over 50 antler inches you can use that score since I know theres some people that are just starting out bowhunting and if the only thing they happened to kill was a little fork horn they should still get some credit for what antlers that deer has, especially if thats all they could kill either because they are just starting out or the area theyre hunting doesnt have too many deer in it and every opportunity to shoot a deer to them should be taken.

and idk about the 2 deer minimum that we usually have, I think in a ways it should be that there is no limit or we have the 2 deer limit but if you kill another that may be a buck and will score more points you can swap it out. thats my opinion.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ill do it if no one else will. Just need a run thru of rules and scoring. Wont get to hunt much this year with work so i have time


>-FLETCH-->


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Shot placement scoring? Neck and spine shots lose points? Haha


>-FLETCH-->


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

nope, if its a kill its a kill, just has to be w/ a bow and were gonna just be honest with everyone on if they say they dont have a pic but can at least give us the story or any sort of evidence we'll believe it and give them credit, idk why anyone would cheat since you dont get any prizes since we cant have any giveaways since it'd mean that other teens/under 18 people would be having to give personal info to someone else such as home address and what not.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ignition kid said:


> nope, if its a kill its a kill, just has to be w/ a bow and were gonna just be honest with everyone on if they say they dont have a pic but can at least give us the story or any sort of evidence we'll believe it and give them credit, idk why anyone would cheat since you dont get any prizes since we cant have any giveaways since it'd mean that other teens/under 18 people would be having to give personal info to someone else such as home address and what not.


Its obvious why someone would lie........braggin rights. Im just thinking more scoring requirements will make it more fun. That way its not always biggest rack wins. I like the whole division idea like 1)biggest rack 2)biggest weight 3) most unique rack. That way its fair because we all dont have basket rack 12pts....i live in Michigan so i can attest to that


>-FLETCH-->


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

the problem with all of that is after a while it will get very aggravating for you if u were to run the whole thing, and the 'most unique rack' idea would all be votes from us and everyone would want to pick the one on their own team which would defeat the purpose.
not trying to make your ideas seem not so good but in a ways we need to keep things simplified or else it will get out of hand which has happened many times before with these contests.

and who's dumb enough to lie just for bragging rights? just take a simple pic w/ your cell phone & get it on the computer, I'm sure most of us on here have smartphones or know someone w/one so they can get the pic on the computer, and then just take a pic of you with the deer and your bow or just give us a photo of the deer and your arrow covered in blood which is enough evidence..

and if you did biggest weight it would almost be as 'unfair' as biggest rack in some ways since deer up north weigh a lot more than southern deer like what we got in Florida and everywhere else down south, if u wanted to you could divide the teams up to where there was an even mixture of team members from up north and down south so it would be fair game in a ways. it's not like were in a competiton to win a bunch of money its just a fun contest that we do each year, nothing special just fun. thats my opinion if it matters.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Well it clearly cant be biggest rack up north is all big bodied deer for the most part and southren deer have larger racks and typically smaller body mass. I like the whole divide teams by region idea but that will get complicated. Im willing to run it if someone else wants to help that would be great. Why dont me and ignition run it? 


>-FLETCH-->


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

....g5hoythunter.... everyone that is 1.5 years old on this site knows im completely kidding.. LOL!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Jake did a fine job last year I thought.


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

i will help someone run it but i agree archerykid 13 did a great job


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

we can run it, and I know your not talking southeast when you say southern deer have bigger racks, Florida does have big bucks but nothing like the ones I hunt in Ohio, they got big bodies and even bigger racks, and with every state it's about the actual area of the state you're hunting.

I personally say we just divide the teams by a random drawing froma jar like we've done in the past and have the usual rules except that if it's a buck the rack's score is added to the 50 points for the deer itself. if it were easy enough to it'd be nice to give higher points for better shots but even the best of us can make a bad shot or make a bad call on something and then we'd have to get a bunch of pics for entry and exit holes.

and idk wether or not we should have the 2 deer minimum but now that I think of it we should since some states u can only kill 2 deer and if we did it w/out a limit it'd be unfair to some teams that may have 1 or 2 people that have a 2 deer limit so we can keep that 2 deer limit and then if someone that can shoot more than 2 shoots another deer but wants to swap it out w/another one they entered in they can do so.

If you want to run it I'll definitely help you w/it, now that I've run it one year I kinda know what to expect mainly because of dealing w/situations where either they didnt take a picture, or they did but cant get it uploaded and other little things that if not dealt w/can be a problem.


Fletch125 said:


> Well it clearly cant be biggest rack up north is all big bodied deer for the most part and southren deer have larger racks and typically smaller body mass. I like the whole divide teams by region idea but that will get complicated. Im willing to run it if someone else wants to help that would be great. Why dont me and ignition run it?
> 
> 
> >-FLETCH-->


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ignition kid said:


> we can run it, and I know your not talking southeast when you say southern deer have bigger racks, Florida does have big bucks but nothing like the ones I hunt in Ohio, they got big bodies and even bigger racks, and with every state it's about the actual area of the state you're hunting.
> 
> I personally say we just divide the teams by a random drawing froma jar like we've done in the past and have the usual rules except that if it's a buck the rack's score is added to the 50 points for the deer itself. if it were easy enough to it'd be nice to give higher points for better shots but even the best of us can make a bad shot or make a bad call on something and then we'd have to get a bunch of pics for entry and exit holes.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan. I'll start a official thread at the end of the month to start gathering teams since some states start hunting in september. Random draw sounds easiest. We'll give everyone a deadline to sign up in a different thread later then form teams by numbers than they can come up with team names. We got plenty of time


>-FLETCH-->


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

ok sounds great guys if you need any help with anything just pm me


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

sounds good, just first have a sign-ups thread and on there have the deadline, which if you start the thread at the beginning of August I'd have it end on the last Saturday of August, thats what I did before. then as they start posting on there that theyre in on it, one of us (I'll do it) can weite down the names on a piece of paper and then cut out each name and put them in a jar, then once the sign-ups are closed (whoever made the thread will be able to close it, make sure to put 2012-2013 deer conest, needs a tyear so no one posts on it next year lol!) I'll get a head count and then know how many people 2 put in each team and then start pulling names out of the jar, then once that's done you or I can post up the official conest thread where they will post pics of their kills this year and after one of us puts that thread on there I will put a post on there w/ all of the teams and who's in them, and then if they want to they can post their own team thread if they want.

then as the contest goes on maybe once a month we will post up the scores which we'll keep on a piece of paper to keep track of what team has what amounts of points and so on, and give updates on the scores so everyone can know whos in the lead.

and I think the contest should end March 1st or the end of February because some areas in some states the season ends late.

I'll start hunting the first week of September (will be in Colorado and in Georgia) but the area we hunt here in Florida doesnt open til October and doesnt end until the end of February.

so to em it sounds like we got us a plan, and we can work out the other stuff too which is no problem at all.


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

ok sounds good but one suggestion we need to make an official rule thread for the intire month of june saying all of the rules and then have a reminder on that thread saying when sign ups start..... i will take the position of makeing a sign up thread, ignition kid you will take the names from there and make teams and a contest thread, and fletch 125 you will make the rule thread... sound like a plan?


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

deerhunter 13 said:


> ok sounds good but one suggestion we need to make an official rule thread for the intire month of june saying all of the rules and then have a reminder on that thread saying when sign ups start..... i will take the position of makeing a sign up thread, ignition kid you will take the names from there and make teams and a contest thread, and fletch 125 you will make the rule thread... sound like a plan?


Well june is over buddy......and we dont want to start sign up too early because we dont want to be signing people up for 3 months......ill write up rules and pm them to you guys just as a proof read before the official one goes out. Ill start soon


>-FLETCH-->


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

Meant July haha


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

deerhunter 13 said:


> Meant July haha


PM'ed both u and ignition the rough draft of rules. Started reminder thread for the event


>-FLETCH-->


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the good words guys!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> ....g5hoythunter.... everyone that is 1.5 years old on this site knows im completely kidding.. LOL!


That guy was superman! He was the best archer to ever log onto this sight!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

G5hoythunter was half ******ed.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> ....g5hoythunter.... everyone that is 1.5 years old on this site knows im completely kidding.. LOL!


That dude has the true definition of PRICK written all over him!!!


----------

